# Warm alcohol drinks



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Last year my nephew brought a 'Apple Pie' I think apple cider and everclear, it was good but it needed to be warm. 

1. Does anyone have any recipies for warm alcohol drinks. 

2. If I was to run this through a large coffee maker would it 'burn off' the alcohol??


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

I think best bet is too warm the apple cider and then pour in the booze. I know when they make those "booze coffees" I dunno what they are called but the booze is added last.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Apple Pie is the BEST drink for fall parties!!

1 gal apple juice
1 gal apple cider
1 cup sugar
cinnamon sticks
Simmer all over a low heat for couple hours. Remove, let cool.

Add 1 liter Everclear.

DEEEELICIOUS!


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Something else that's really yummy is hot chocolate with a little bit of Butter Shots in it. It's probably ok if you make a big batch of the chocolate first and then add the butter shots to it. Probably 1/2 a shot for each chocolate serving you make...or more depending on how "warm" you want to get.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Mmmm, hot chocolate with Butter Shots sounds yummy!

Our local winery has a Hallo-Wine that is best served warm. It's got a hot spiced apple cider taste. I don't normally like wine, but this stuff is really good.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

try heating up your apple cider. then take it off the flame and add vodca.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Guys!

Sounds like everyone is on the same page about adding alcohol after cider is heated. I have a large coffe Urn that I keep hot Apple Cider in, but until last year never thought about having the everclear or vodka on the side.

I have tried the Hallo wine, not bad, first time did not heat it up...yucky.

Have to think about the hot chocolate, even if not for halloween it sounds great for the winter!!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

heat up a gallon of apple cider in a pot on the stove once hot add a 5th of Hot Damn.


----------



## Black thorn Chick (Aug 5, 2008)

*Mulled Wine Cider*

One of my favorite fall/winter drinks is mulled wine. Ironically I hate wine. Basically all it is : 

Bottle of red wine
1 carton of Aspen Mulling Company spice mix
1/2 bottle of Cranberry Juice (I use the Cran-Grape)
Add sugar to taste

Add all ingredients into a crock pot on medium and enjoy.


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

BevAnn said:


> Apple Pie is the BEST drink for fall parties!!
> 
> 1 gal apple juice
> 1 gal apple cider
> ...


Oh my! Sounds great, I think I'll try it


----------



## Oracle (Sep 3, 2008)

Something that can be drunk warm is Sake. Sake has about 12-15% alcohol, and can pretty much be substituted into any recipe calling for vodka.


----------



## aintnohusker (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know if this is what you're thinking or not. When it gets cold outside I like hot chocolate with peppermint schnapps or malibu rum. It all depends on whether you want a peppermint patty or a mounds bar.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok, I have never thought of malibu rum with hot chocolate!! I make "to go" mugs up for my friends and give them a mug of goodness for when they are taking their kids around. We live in Alberta Canada and we have snow, ususally. So they love the treat! I think that I will make spiked apple cider and Hot Malibu Chocolate this year! Thanks!


----------

